# Food storage



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Do you have food storage in your vehicle for emergency situations? What do you have? I am trying to put a small box together and I was thinking things like peanut butter,crackers,beans and Weiner's,tuna,and jerky


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't see a need to store food in a vehicle unless you live somewhere there's a danger of being snowed in on the highway, or you routinely travel through remote areas.

Having a few bottles of water is a good idea, but most foods don't do well in the Summer heat in vehicles.

I don't personally know anyone who has ever been stranded in a car long enough to truly need food.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't see a need to store food in a vehicle unless you live somewhere there's a danger of being snowed in on the highway, or you routinely travel through remote areas.
> 
> Having a few bottles of water is a good idea, but most foods don't do well in the Summer heat in vehicles.
> 
> I don't personally know anyone who has ever been stranded in a car long enough to truly need food.


But you never know what could happen


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> But you never know what *could* happen


I look more at what is more likely to happen than what "could" happen.
It's more likely a can of Tuna would explode in my truck from the heat than it is I would need that can of Tuna to survive. 

If I needed to venture out in a blizzard or cross a desert or wilderness area, I would take extra precautions, but for every day normal routines I see no need to pack extra food.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I routinely work several hours from home. My bug home bag has a few of the 2000 cal. food bar packs, a few freeze dried meals, a bunch of water flavorings and a kelley kettle. Pretty much good to go if SHTF.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Wanted to add a small mess kit and a stove is light weight and can provide drinkable water in all but the worst circumstance.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

105 here today not much will keep long in a car here.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> Do you have food storage in your vehicle for emergency situations? What do you have? I am trying to put a small box together and I was thinking things like peanut butter,crackers,beans and Weiner's,tuna,and jerky


I love this idea!! Dehydrated goods last thru heat and time, if you do canned foods dont forget to include a can opener. Water and blankets should go in your kit too, plus the requisite first aid kit. . Candy for energy boost. And a lighter or waterproof matches, might as well do survival right if you are going to prep your car.
My ex husband kept cotton balls soaked in vaseline for starting emergency fires in his rig for years. I dont see your idea as being weird at all, go for it!!!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

stanb999 said:


> I routinely work several hours from home. My bug home bag has a few of the 2000 cal. food bar packs, a few freeze dried meals, a bunch of water flavorings and a kelley kettle. Pretty much good to go if SHTF.


Oh the 2000 calorie bars is a great idea


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

stanb999 said:


> I routinely work several hours from home. My bug home bag has a few of the 2000 cal. food bar packs, a few freeze dried meals, a bunch of water flavorings and a kelley kettle. Pretty much good to go if SHTF.


Oh the 2000 calorie bars is a great idea


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> I love this idea!! Dehydrated goods last thru heat and time, if you do canned foods dont forget to include a can opener. Water and blankets should go in your kit too, plus the requisite first aid kit. . Candy for energy boost. And a lighter or waterproof matches, might as well do survival right if you are going to prep your car.
> My ex husband kept cotton balls soaked in vaseline for starting emergency fires in his rig for years. I dont see your idea as being weird at all, go for it!!!


We do the cotton balls in Vaseline as well


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

I have MREs in the car, along with a water straw, and a change of clothes that I could walk home from work in.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ad in wnc said:


> I have MREs in the car, along with a water straw, and a change of clothes that I could walk home from work in.


Water straws are life saver if ever in a real emergency situation


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't see a need to store food in a vehicle unless you live somewhere there's a danger of being snowed in on the highway, or you routinely travel through remote areas.
> 
> Having a few bottles of water is a good idea, but most foods don't do well in the Summer heat in vehicles.
> 
> I don't personally know anyone who has ever been stranded in a car long enough to truly need food.


I've been stranded on the road in Kansas twice, once was 3 days second time was 5 days. 

Luckily I had water and food on the truck as well as a -10 sleeping bag. Stuff happens it's good to be prepared when it does.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

coolrunnin said:


> I've been stranded on the road in Kansas twice, once was 3 days second time was 5 days.
> 
> Luckily I had water and food on the truck as well as a -10 sleeping bag. Stuff happens it's *good to be prepared* when it does.


That's what I said too if you pay attention to everything I said.


----------



## Maryleo9 (Apr 23, 2017)

When I actually think about it I grab a box or two of granola bars or something similar. Add to that some bottled water and we're good. For the water I would switch it out regularly or it will go bad due to the heat of summer. Winter you still need to rotate it out but not as often. I mainly keep these on hand for those days when I've got the kids and we're running lots of errands or somebody finished their water bottle from home. Then there's the occasional time when you may get a flat tire or need to spend longer than planned in a waiting room. You've got a snack to keep the kids happy. I try to keep a small pack of cups and spoons handy as well if I let kids grab a snack that's shareable or requires a spoon. If I were headed to an area prone to lots of snow, etc then I would add extra stuff specifically for that situation but not carry them around all the time.


----------



## prinellie (Mar 16, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> Do you have food storage in your vehicle for emergency situations? What do you have? I am trying to put a small box together and I was thinking things like peanut butter,crackers,beans and Weiner's,tuna,and jerky


Mostly what I carry is water and my weapon; comfy walking shoes and socks. That's in the summer - same applies for the winter except I have a couple wool blankets, etc. Water is the main thing. And I carry this in a backpack that I put in and out of the vehicle. You can get a berkey blue sport bottle to use if you think your water will get too hot in the car - or freeze.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's what I said too if you pay attention to everything I said.


I hardly pay attention to ANYTHING you say...lol
Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

coolrunnin said:


> I hardly pay attention to ANYTHING you say...lol
> Sorry to disappoint.


I know that's not true because you so often try to argue with what I say.
If you're going to *quote* me and attempt a rational, factual discussion, you need to pay attention so as to not look foolish.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I know that's not true because you so often try to argue with what I say.
> If you're going to *quote* me and attempt a rational, factual discussion, you need to pay attention so as to not look foolish.


I amuses me to make you look foolish so no need to really pay attention to anything you say.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Now play nice boys


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

coolrunnin said:


> I amuses me to* make you look foolish* so no need to really pay attention to anything you say.


You haven't done that.
You're only affecting yourself.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

We absolutely do.

Despite those who might pan the idea it's not always about being stuck *in* the car.

My go-bag has an MRE and granola bars.
My car kit has water bottles, peanut butter, crackers and some more granola bars.

Sometimes if I can get them on clearance the gatorade electrolyte chews or "prime" or "recover" drinks.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

cfuhrer said:


> We absolutely do.
> 
> Despite those who might pan the idea it's not always about being stuck *in* the car.
> 
> ...


Where did you find the electrolyte chews?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Oregon1986 said:


> Where did you find the electrolyte chews?


In the same isle as the fitness drinks.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00H...939387&amp;sr=8-3&amp;keywords=gatorade+chews


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

cfuhrer said:


> In the same isle as the fitness drinks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00H...939387&amp;sr=8-3&amp;keywords=gatorade+chews


Awesome thank you


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Most of my travel these days is short distances to town for shopping. During the summer months I take a small cooler with ice packs several bottles of water, a snack or lunch and often a soft drink. Cars get too hot for anything to be left for any length of time without a cooler. For longer distances, I use an ice chest. In winter, I take several bottles of water and hope they stay warm enough not to freeze. I suppose my cooler or ice chest without ice could provide insulation to prevent freezing.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

I leave some food at work so if anything were to happen during the day, I have that as a back up. It is stuff I eat and rotate (pb, crackers, m&m's, etc) If I am traveling farther, I always try to toss some extra snacks in the car. I have some MRE's in there all the time, but use granola bars and other small items as filler that I leave in my purse and rotate often. Same with water bottles.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Oregon1986 said:


> Do you have food storage in your vehicle for emergency situations? What do you have? I am trying to put a small box together and I was thinking things like peanut butter,crackers,beans and Weiner's,tuna,and jerky


I honestly don't. I did when the kids were small, but at this point we just don't. Everyone should have it though. A couple of meals worth of food or a bit more is a good idea.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

No food but I have a cheap 9mm pistol and a box of ammo in a ziplock back in my air filter box. When I worked an hour away by vehicle I always had 2 freeze dried food packets a couple bottles of water and a couple thermal blankets a fire starter and a route home through the woods in case of something major like a emp. I figured it would take me around 16 hours straight to get home if you didn't run into any rift raft.


----------

